# Small Changes, Big Results



## nneessaa (Aug 8, 2012)

I moved into my new rental house. I can't do huge changes since I have to pay for what I do, but this is what I've done so far:

My room
Before:









































After:


----------



## nneessaa (Aug 8, 2012)

Entryway
Before:

















































After:


----------



## nneessaa (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## nneessaa (Aug 8, 2012)

I also hung pictures. I still need to put in the baseboards.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks good!

Does your bed squeak? My wife and I were going to buy the same one, but we hopped on it in the showroom and ahhmn... "rocked it" and it made a ton of noise.

And - is that a Yorkie?


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice!

Watch out. Make it look too nice and they'll raise your rent.


----------



## nneessaa (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes he is a Yorkie! I used to have hardwood and the bed squeaked a lot, now it's not bad on the carpet. My boyfriend has the queen size and it doesn't squeak (on hardwood). I'm not sure if that helps you haha.

I have big plans for the kitchen next.. I am hoping they are willing to replace the door hardware since that will be pricey. I want to paint the cabinets white I think and the walls tan, but I want to make a post for advice with pictures .


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

That looks much better! Nice work!


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

nneessaa said:


> I have big plans for the kitchen next.. I am hoping they are willing to replace the door hardware since that will be pricey...


When I replaced our cabinet pulls I got a great deal on ebay. I suspect the ones I got were seconds. A couple of mine were bent. Not a big deal, but I would recommend ordering a couple extra in case one or two are not useable.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Wallpaper is fun .... I only had to remove 6" borders in 2 rooms and I was swearing up a storm....


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

Hopefully the landlord will see your good work and knock a portion or a full months rent off. That looks so much better, and I'm sure will give the landlord the ability to get higher rents in the future, or at least for them to be able to rent it easier.

I own rentals, and it sure is nice when I can find renters who care about where they live, like yourself.


----------



## nneessaa (Aug 8, 2012)

CoconutPete said:


> Wallpaper is fun .... I only had to remove 6" borders in 2 rooms and I was swearing up a storm....


My room was almost easier than the entryway (despite the size difference!).. it peeled right off. When I start on the kitchen it shouldn't be too bad either since it is only one layer.. however my pointer finger on my right hand on the lower part is permanently numb haha.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 18, 2012)

Coming out real nice! Pure bliss, I suspect. You can never go wrong with white.


----------

